# Recommend me a lens



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I just learned that we're going on a Safari (a real one, in South Africa).

I have the Nikon D300 w/ the 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 VR and the 80-200mm f/2.8.
I also have a 1.4x teleconverter.

Is that enough? 
Hate to be short handed on lenses when that so elusive white rhino shows up. :eeps::rofl:


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

Boile said:


> I just learned that we're going on a Safari (a real one, in South Africa).


:flipoff: I hate you.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cruisechik said:


> :flipoff: I hate you.


don't be h8ing, mon cheri. :kiss:

I knew about the World Cup tickets (holy crap you should have seen the bill), but this safari is news to me... and I only have a few weeks to prepare myself. :rofl:
Make her stop.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Here is your best option at a reasonable price.
AF-S NIKKOR
300mm f/4D IF-ED
http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/ProductDetail.page?pid=1909

If you have more money than sense, go for this.
AF-S NIKKOR
300mm f/2.8G ED VR II
http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-N...2186/AF-S-NIKKOR-300mm-f%2F2.8G-ED-VR-II.html


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

Boile said:


> don't be h8ing, mon cheri. :kiss:
> 
> I knew about the World Cup tickets (holy crap you should have seen the bill), but this safari is news to me... and I only have a few weeks to prepare myself. :rofl:
> Make her stop.


I had lots of info on safaris....until a virus wiped out my laptop. :tsk:

Let me see if I can find anything and I will e-mail it to you.


----------



## Danstrolie (Jun 21, 2008)

Boile said:


> don't be h8ing, mon cheri. :kiss:
> 
> I knew about the World Cup tickets (holy crap you should have seen the bill), but this safari is news to me... and I only have a few weeks to prepare myself. :rofl:
> Make her stop.


You're going to get called 'bru' a lot. 
If you have the time you should go on a shark Safari on Dyer Island. It's cage diving and it is really a beautiful place.

http://www.white-shark-diving.com/index.htm

Also. Have you thought about one of these?

http://www.totalprosports.com/2010/01/14/world-cup-stab-proof-vests-on-sale-now-no-joke/


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=17

I'd rent a 500mm beast.


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

Danstrolie said:


> You're going to get called 'bru' a lot.
> If you have the time you should go on a shark Safari on Dyer Island. It's cage diving and it is really a beautiful place.
> 
> http://www.white-shark-diving.com/index.htm


Wow!

I did a shark cage dive in Hawaii. It was fun, but kind of scary. 
We were surrounded by lots of Galapagos sharks. 
I was hoping to see a Tiger shark, no luck.

I would be freaked out seeing a Great White.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Danstrolie said:


> You're going to get called 'bru' a lot.


For some reason, I don't think that she will have to worry too much about that...


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*You lucky bastard!!!!*



Boile said:


> don't be h8ing, mon cheri. :kiss:
> 
> I knew about the World Cup tickets (holy crap you should have seen the bill), but this safari is news to me... and I only have a few weeks to prepare myself. :rofl:
> Make her stop.


Screw the Safari. You have World Cup tickets.....:thumbup:

Make sure to take some pics and post them up.

What game(s) are you going to watch?


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Ibtt


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> Ibtt


I already reported it...


----------



## Danstrolie (Jun 21, 2008)

Patrick said:


> For some reason, I don't think that she will have to worry too much about that...


I have seen females being referred to as 'bru'


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Danstrolie said:


> I have seen females being referred to as 'bru'


Sure.


----------



## Danstrolie (Jun 21, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Sure.


Caster Semenya doesn't count.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I would carry 70-200 f/2.8 and 300mm f/4 (1/4 cost of the 2.8 version) plus your tele converter. Throw the other junk in the waste basket.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Danstrolie said:


> Caster Semenya doesn't count.


Fair enough. But I would still call it Bru... :eeps:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

http://www.photoprice.ca/product/00114/Nikon-AF-S-Zoom-Nikkor-200-400mm-f4-D-VR-price.html

:dunno:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Boile said:


> I just learned that we're going on a Safari (a real one, in South Africa).
> 
> I have the Nikon D300 w/ the 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 VR and the 80-200mm f/2.8.
> I also have a 1.4x teleconverter.
> ...


Can't help with the camera question, but you will have a great time on safari! It's the BEST vacation I ever took. We went to a private game reserve in the Kruger National park. We saw all the big 5 or is it big 6. Anyhow, have fun and remember not to walk back to your room alone at night.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

Boile said:


> I just learned that we're going on a Safari (a real one, in South Africa).
> 
> I have the Nikon D300 w/ the 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 VR and the 80-200mm f/2.8.
> I also have a 1.4x teleconverter.
> ...












What's wrong with the lenses you have? :dunno:


----------



## Danstrolie (Jun 21, 2008)

Also it's winter - bring a coat


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you getting your boobs done while you are there?



> One of the best-known programs is Surgeon and Safari, where patients travel to South Africa to have cosmetic or orthopedic surgery, and then recuperate while on safari--some jokingly call it the "beauty and beast" tour.... procedures to include orthopedic surgery (such as hip replacement) as well as cosmetic procedures like rhinoplasties, face-lifts and breast augmentation.


http://www.forbes.com/2002/10/17/1017feat.html


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cruisechik said:


> Are you getting your boobs done while you are there?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/2002/10/17/1017feat.html


I did not know that. :yikes:
Looks like you've done your research... :eeps::thumbup:
Are you all packed? We have room for you. :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Boile said:


> You need to understand my situation...
> I'm not a bachelor like yourself. I'm going there with family.
> And wifey insists that people show up in the pic or it's not worth taking it.
> I can take the damn almost extinct pink elephant, but only if it appears in the background. The foreground is for the kids doing their silly stuff. :bawling::tsk:
> ...


How about a cheapo 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5 kit lens that you can find in craigslist for less than $200?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sell all that junk and get Canon.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Jon S. said:


> Sell all that junk and get Canon.


Not going to happen, I have no intention on starting my lens collection from scratch.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> How about a cheapo 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5 kit lens that you can find in craigslist for less than $200?


How's that better than the 18-200mm that I already have?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Boile said:


> How's that better than the 18-200mm that I already have?


OK use it, then.:rofl: All you want is to capture the kids anyway. You probably won't use 200mm at f/5.6 anyway.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

BLT said:


> Here is your best option at a reasonable price.
> AF-S NIKKOR
> 300mm f/4D IF-ED
> http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/ProductDetail.page?pid=1909


I 2nd that. We just got back from Yellowstone and the 70-300 VR was pegged at 300mm. You may not even need much more than 300mm in Africa, where things should be closer to you. One way to get the 300 f/4 is from Henry's ebay site, for $1200 (minus 8% cashback) - and Henry's handles warranties for you (it'll be a Canadian model so you can't get warranty work from Nikon USA).

If you're on a tight budget the 70-300 VR is the one to get.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> Thanks.
> I do have some money, but I also have a lot of sense, so the second one is out.
> A very nice lens indeed...
> 
> The 1.4x teleconverter on the 200mm f/2.8 makes it a 300mm f/3.5 already. So the first one would be redundant.


The 1.4x will make your lens a 280mm, vs 420mm on the prime. The prime is also a little sharper at 300mm then your zoom at 200mm, and all lenses take a hit to sharpness when you add a TC.

But feel free to ignore everyone's good advice.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Chris90 said:


> The 1.4x will make your lens a 280mm, vs 420mm on the prime. The prime is also a little sharper at 300mm then your zoom at 200mm, and all lenses take a hit to sharpness when you add a TC.
> 
> But feel free to ignore everyone's good advice.


The newer TCs are much better when used on good glass. 
My 300mm f/2.8 works perfect with a 1.4, and there is a hardly noticeable difference with a 2x.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> If you're on a tight budget the 70-300 VR is the one to get.


+1

My 70-300 is somewhere in Europe right now on loan to a friend. You're welcome to borrow it upon its return.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jon S. said:


> The newer TCs are much better when used on good glass.
> My 300mm f/2.8 works perfect with a 1.4, and there is a hardly noticeable difference with a 2x.


Probably true on the f/2.8, but here's TCs with the 300 f/4 for example:

Configuration........... MTF (Center/edge)

300mm f/4.............. 2005/1771

+ AF-S 1.4, f/5.6 .... 1847/1576

+ AF-S 1.7, f/6.7 .... 1812/1166

The edge resolution in particular sucks.

Still worth using, but my point was the 300 f/4 will be way sharper than the 80-200 + 1.4 TC.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Boile said:


> Wifey has relatives in (or close to) Johannesburg.
> It's not likely going to be the bachelor party that you had. :rofl:
> More like family visiting, with a few events here and there. With lots of small kids around. I doubt those events will involve anything too exciting like shark cages. :bawling:
> All I know for sure so far is World Cup and Safari.





BruceX3 said:


> If you've seen District 9, that film captured Joberg pretty well.


Update: I'm glad and very relieved to inform that our relatives live in Capetown, not District 9.

I did a quick search and am very pleasantly surprised to find out that Clifton Beach, in Capetown, is considered one of the very top beaches IN THE WORLD.
THAT is something we definitely can do (with kids), as opposed to more exotic adventures like shark tanks. :rofl:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> You need to understand my situation...
> I'm not a bachelor like yourself. I'm going there with family.
> And wifey insists that people show up in the pic or it's not worth taking it.
> I can take the damn almost extinct pink elephant, but only if it appears in the background. The foreground is for the kids doing their silly stuff. :bawling::tsk:
> ...


Makes no sense to take a heavy f/2.8 zoom when you'll have to shoot everything at f/13 and wide angle.

But seriously, for these kind of shots I'd get something like a Tamron 17-50 f/2.8, which will let you take nice wide angle, low light shots and will be way sharper than 18-200 VR.

I sold my 18-200 VR recently on Ebay for $600, replaced it with 16-85 VR, though if I had kids, I'd get the Tamron instead.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*Look here Boilessa!! What game(s) are you going to attend?*

Do you really have World Cup soccer tickets or is this one more of your* BS *Bimmerfest lies?


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Boile said:


> Update: I'm glad and very relieved to inform that our relatives live in Capetown, not District 9.
> 
> I did a quick search and am very pleasantly surprised to find out that Clifton Beach, in Capetown, is considered one of the very top beaches IN THE WORLD.
> THAT is something we definitely can do (with kids), as opposed to more exotic adventures like shark tanks. :rofl:


Capetown is nice. But I wonder where you're going to go game watching?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BruceX3 said:


> Capetown is nice. But I wonder where you're going to go game watching?


Nice pics Bruce. :thumbup:
What do you mean game watching?
The Safari or the World Cup games? :dunno:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Boile said:


> Nice pics Bruce. :thumbup:
> What do you mean game watching?
> The Safari or the World Cup games? :dunno:


Safari


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BruceX3 said:


> Can't help with the camera question, but you will have a great time on safari! It's the BEST vacation I ever took. We went to a private game reserve in the Kruger National park. We saw all the big 5 or is it big 6. Anyhow, have fun and remember not to walk back to your room alone at night.


We got to see the BIG 5, and many others. 
Although the leopard was hard. We were lucky to see one at all. Heard from our guide that they can go 6-7 months without seeing one. We tracked down one late afternoon, but I don't have good pictures of it. Next morning it was the talk among all the guides.

Bruce, I wish I had a leopard pic like yours.
But I shot this lioness 20 feet away from the truck. It was scary! :yikes:
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_gbbm3cpq2&zw

BTW, to those recommending a 300mm, 500mm for a safari... you don't know what you're talking about because you've never been in one. :tsk:
They drive you up to the animals. A binocular or a big lens isn't a requirement to be on a safari. If it's good enough for naked eye, a 200mm is almost too long already.
Aperture is more important. f2.8 or faster is recommended, since they do drive out late at night.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> BTW, to those recommending a 300mm, 500mm for a safari... you don't know what you're talking about because you've never been in one. :tsk:


Tell it to Thom Hogan before he hosts his safari.



> Because we can generally get quite close to the animals, a DX (cropped sensor) camera with a 400mm lens is about as much as you need. Since we do start early and end late in Sabi Sands, having a fast aperture is useful, as is a camera that tolerates high ISO well. The Photo Instructor typicallyuses a Nikkor 200-400mm f/4 lens in Sabi Sands, our trip leader normally uses a Canon 100-400mm f/4-5.6 lens. VR is a must for your main wildlife lens. In the Nikon world, a very competent core set of equipment for this trip would be:
> 
> • Nikon D300s
> • Nikon D5000 or D90 backup
> ...


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Chris90 said:


> Tell it to Thom Hogan before he hosts his safari.


Nothing I said contradicts what he says. :tsk:
His recommendation is more encompassing and for the photo snobs, of course.

I used a D300 w/ 18-200mm and 80-200mm f2.8.
Very much within the set he recommended.

His emphasis was in photography.
Mine was in enjoying the safari and family. Much less obsession. 
Bruce went with a point and shoot and did fine. Having a great time was the focus.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> Nothing I said contradicts what he says. :tsk:
> His recommendation is more encompassing and for the photo snobs, of course.
> 
> I used a D300 w/ 18-200mm and 80-200mm f2.8.
> ...


Did you not say anyone recommending 300mm focal length for a safari has never been on one?

Anyway, looking forward to seeing photos - the one you posted is blocked at work.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> Bruce, I wish I had a leopard pic like yours.
> But I shot this lioness 20 feet away from the truck. It was scary! :yikes:
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...ttid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_gbbm3cpq2&zw


Think you need google mail to view that photo, or something.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

BIMMERUSAM5 said:


> Do you really have World Cup soccer tickets or is this one more of your* BS *Bimmerfest lies?





Chris90 said:


> Think you need google mail to view that photo, or something.


It's Boile, what did you expect? :rofl:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BLT said:


> It's Boile, what did you expect? :rofl:


Holy cow, BLT. Are you seriously saying that I didn't go to the World Cup games?
I'm not going to bother satisfying your curiosity.
I posted plenty of World Cup pics.
Do a search and STFU.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Chris90 said:


> Think you need google mail to view that photo, or something.


It worked for me, even after I logged off from gmail. :dunno:
I'm not going to bother, you guys are too pessimistic. :tsk:


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Boile said:


> Holy cow, BLT. Are you seriously saying that I didn't go to the World Cup games?
> I'm not going to bother satisfying your curiosity.
> I posted plenty of World Cup pics.
> Do a search and STFU.


Right, they are probably just as accessible as the image of the lion that you posted in this thread.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> It worked for me, even after I logged off from gmail. :dunno:
> I'm not going to bother, you guys are too pessimistic. :tsk:


It's probably in your browser cache. Don't worry, I won't rip on your photos, people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## GreyCrow (Jul 10, 2010)

Boile said:


> I just learned that we're going on a Safari (a real one, in South Africa).
> 
> I have the Nikon D300 w/ the 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 VR and the 80-200mm f/2.8.
> I also have a 1.4x teleconverter.
> ...


18 - 200 VR is an excellent lens. Hold back the other and get a close-up lens for bugs, plants leaves, etc. Sigma has an excellent lens that I bought for Nikon SP, and works exceptionally well with D200. Sigma AF Macro, f2.8, .19 - 1 m. Always a tripod.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

GreyCrow said:


> 18 - 200 VR is an excellent lens. Hold back the other and get a close-up lens for bugs, plants leaves, etc. Sigma has an excellent lens that I bought for Nikon SP, and works exceptionally well with D200. Sigma AF Macro, f2.8, .19 - 1 m. Always a tripod.


Thanks.
I got that white rhyno all right. :angel:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8911797/DSC_9540.JPG


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Boile said:


> Thanks.
> I got that white rhyno all right. :angel:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8911797/DSC_9540.JPG


What was the ISO set at for this shot? There is a ton of noise. Great shot either way though. :thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

ill be selling my d300 and 17-55mmf2.8 next week after shooting the sears car show here in nyc.

i decided to go nikon d700, 24mm f2.8 prime, 50mm f1.4 prime , 105mm macro ,80-200mm f2.8...

that will do it all for me and i dont think ill miss the zooms that much. everything is within 10 paces or so....

i decided to go almost all primes, for the quality,the cost and the weight.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

chicagofan00 said:


> What was the ISO set at for this shot? There is a ton of noise. Great shot either way though. :thumbup:


Hmm... You're right. Now that I look closely at this pic.
Most of that noise was highlighted by Picasa editing. I've reverted to the original setting.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8911797/DSC_9540-org.JPG

It was late in the day. The sun had already set. In fact, by when we left the site, it was plain dark and the headlights on the truck was on.
ISO=800, speed=1/160. focal length=120mm. They were so close that I was afraid they'd run into the truck, knowing that their vision is poor and all.
I wouldn't want a close encounter with that long horn. :yikes:

Here's the lioness, in a perfect photo setting. Bright sun light and stable pose (not on the move)..
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8911797/DSC_9492.JPG


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Boile said:


> Hmm... You're right. Now that I look closely at this pic.
> Most of that noise was highlighted by Picasa editing. I've reverted to the original setting.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8911797/DSC_9540-org.JPG
> 
> ...


Much better with the second upload. The picture of the lioness is amazing! I bet you got a ton of great shots.

How many safaris did you go on while you were out there? How many World Cup games did you end up going to?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

chicagofan00 said:


> Much better with the second upload. The picture of the lioness is amazing! I bet you got a ton of great shots.
> 
> How many safaris did you go on while you were out there? How many World Cup games did you end up going to?


4 safari runs, 1 hunt and 2 WC games.
Tons of pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Boile said:


> 4 safari runs, 1 hunt and 2 WC games.
> Tons of pictures. :thumbup:


Must see more pictures!  Any chance you have more of them posted up somewhere?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> Hmm... You're right. Now that I look closely at this pic.
> Most of that noise was highlighted by Picasa editing. I've reverted to the original setting.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8911797/DSC_9540-org.JPG
> 
> ...


The lion shot is awesome.

I think the rhino shot just has too low shutter speed, and for an evening shot I'd go negative exposure compensation rather than positive - the shot looks like mid-day, not evening - that'll also give you a bit faster shutter speed. f/6.3 is too high also. One way to do it is just set shutter speed to 500 and let it adjust iso and aperture. I usually use aperture mode but sometimes get blurry animal shots.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Chris90 said:


> The lion shot is awesome.
> 
> I think the rhino shot just has too low shutter speed, and for an evening shot I'd go negative exposure compensation rather than positive - the shot looks like mid-day, not evening - that'll also give you a bit faster shutter speed. f/6.3 is too high also. One way to do it is just set shutter speed to 500 and let it adjust iso and aperture. I usually use aperture mode but sometimes get blurry animal shots.


The rhino shot was blurry because they were on the move. 
Yeah, I should have lowered aperture to 5.6 or 4. I didn't have time to think/check. The settings were what I used for the last shot (earlier in the day) and when you see a rhino, you nail the shot first, improve later. 
I do have more pics of the rhinos. They came out better because they weren't moving. But I like that picture the best because it suggests some motion rather than a posed picture.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8911797/DSC_9544.JPG


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

chicagofan00 said:


> Must see more pictures!  Any chance you have more of them posted up somewhere?


No time. Too busy at work.
What do you want to see? The WC games?


----------

